# Frog Frog



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Our family has had an Albino African Clawed Frog for many years. "Frog Frog" as she is called, is over 10 years old, and has been a wonderful pet. 

Frog Frog is mainly my sister's Frog. But in the past couple weeks I have taken over care for Frog Frog, because she came down with symptoms of a deadly illness called "Red Leg". I was able to get her into an amphibian specialist, we cultured the bacteria, we got all the right medicine (or what should have been) but to no avail. Frog Frog continues each day to decline, and it is clear to me that she is suffering quite badly. 

My family is an odd bunch. We have always had an assortment of pets and boy do we all love our pets _a lot_. Even though she was "just a frog" she was a beloved and personable frog who I'll always remember for her sociability and tremendous appetite. She spent several years as an education frog, and delighted countless children who would hand feed her earth worms and crickets, and laugh when she'd gobble up everything offered to her. She used to scare the cats so badly when they'd sit on top of her tank, with a sudden burst she'd break the surface of the water and make such a large splash and commotion that she'd send them running. For ten long years Frog Frog has lived in a 50 gallon tank with all the fixings. We are just not sure what went wrong to cause this disease, but we have accepted that perhaps it is just her time. But what we do know is that she had a good life, with everything she could have ever wanted.

Frog Frog is going to be euthanized tomorrow. I am planning on having her cremated (free of charge for me, since I am a vet employee) and we plan on either spreading her ashes into the worm bin from which she ate so many worms, or into some lake or water way so that she may be free. 

She meant a lot to my family- especially my sister. She is going to be missed, and her illness brings us all a lot of sadness. I just wanted to say a few words about her and share her story.

Thanks a lot for reading. 









Pictured with a bloodworm sticking out of her mouth. Typical Frog Frog.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

So sorry about frog frog. Any living creature, no matter how big or small has the potential to have a special place in our hearts. She sounds like a very special girl, who was very lucky to have such a great life.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, that photo looks just like Froggy, who lived in the tank at the residence where I work. I don't know how old Froggy was before he and his owner moved in, but he lived 7 more years and just passed away in 2011. Everyone loved Froggy. I used to drop his special pellets down to him and he's snap them up. He lived with a variety of fish over the years, both big and small and we suspected he had something to do with the disappearance of the small ones. 

I am sorry for your loss. We were very attached to our albino frog too.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear. No matter what the pet, it's always hard to let them go. *hugs*


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*heartfelt condolences : (*

so sorry as well for your loss. frog frog was a lucky girl to have you as her family. sounds like she was showered with love and in her own way, she showered you with love, too. we had a pair of angelfish for nearly 6 years and i cried when they died. we even buried 1 of them in the backyard under our apple tree. it definitely doesn't matter how small a family member is or what species even. they're family. may frog frog rest in peace.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the sentiments, everyone. It really means a lot. 

Frog Frog was euthanized on Monday. She looked absolutely horrible, and when it was done she just gave this sigh of relief before she passed. I know she was in a lot of pain, and I feel at peace about the decision that was made.

I am still very sad.

My co-worker helped me make a clay "froggy print" and it turned out really, really nice. My sister will like it.


----------



## depaul1203 (Apr 1, 2012)

sorry for your lost.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Hang in there*

You did the right thing., rach. Hang in there. Stopping frog
frogs pain was an act of pure love. :heart


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Your story is touching....what a unique pet to have and what a unique owner for frog to have....Nice to have the frog print to remember the times you had and the fun he was for your cats. Your story shows that we as humans can have all kinds of connections to other inhabitants of this planet Earth if one will only take the time to open the door..


----------

